# Oijen adult food for Chi puppy??



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

We have been feeding our 12 year old and 4 year old Chis' Fromm Salmon ala Veg dry food four star . They both do great on it but will only eat this flavor and only mixed with a little Vet's choice health Extension soft food. Don't mind this and it also gives them some variety . We just became the loving owners of Lola who is now 12 weeks. Gradually switched from the breeders pedigree to the same food as Hannah and Tia since it's labeled All Life Stages. My mom's Chi Sophia eats orijen and she threw a couple of kibbles on the floor and Tia the 4 year old devoured it as well as the puppy . I would love to switch them all to Orijen since it is even a better food than Fromm and I wouldn't always have to order the Fromm since a local pet supplies stores sells Orijen. Hannah the 12 year old can't eat kibble this large so I would break it up for her . It would be so much easier with 3 now to not have to add the wet food and know they are eating an excellent food. Of course they get a little fresh boiled chicken and veggies and my husband makes hard boiled once every week for them. I have read many times that there is not much difference in adult food vs puppy food. Can the puppy be fed adult Orijen or should i continue with the Fromm all stages until she is about 7 or 8 months and give them all the adult orijen. Thank you for some advice.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

From what I know there is a huge difference in puppy vs adult food. Puppies need more nutrients to thrive and grow up with those essentials. Orijen has puppy food too. We are in orijen regionals plus primal. My dex who is way picky actually likes to eat the orijen before we go to bed so he wont get an empty tummy pukeage like he usually does.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I thought Orijen was all life stages? I would feed that over a puppy feed. Generally, puppy feeds aren't formulated properly to meet the needs of very large or very small breeds, and can actually do more harm than good. In the wild, a puppy will eat the same as his parents once weened to solid foods.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

If it is an all life stages food then it is fine. Generally the puppy formulas are a lot more marketing than anything because all life stages meets the AAFCO standards for puppies too. That is why a lot of the higher quality foods are all life stages foods anyway.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

darn those marketing! atleast it was good food. dex really loves his regional adult though lol


----------

